# Neuer Rechner - nVidea oder ati?!



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (25. November 2003)

ich bin ganz hin un hergerissen!    


Und zwar war ich letzte woche im pc laden, da hat der verkäufer mir ne GeForce fx 5600 empfohlen, für 169 €, er meinte die ati karten wären nicht so kompatibel, deswegen verkauft er die ungern.

Von der 5700erter Variante der GeForce hat er mir auch abgeraten, da die rund 60 € teurer ist und keine wirklich starke Leistungssteigerung hat.

Ich möchte meinen Pc aber gewapnet haben für kommende Spiele wie HalfLife 2 und Doom 3. reicht die Karte denn?!

Er hat mir auch ein Mainboard für 56 € empfohlen, wobei, mir der Preis allein shcon susbekt ist, etwas billig, oder?!

Prozessor hole ich mir nen AMD 2800+ der sollte genügend Power haben + 512 DDR Ram.

Was meint ihr?! Und welchen hersteller sollte ich für die Grafik karte bzw., mainboard auswählen, um möglichst genug power rauszuholen... er hat wie immer standart Pixelview da!  :/


----------



## blubber (25. November 2003)

Hi,

für einen Rechner in dieser Klasse würde ich eine ATI Radeon 9700 pro, oder eher 9800 (pro) nehmen. Geforce FX 5600 ist nicht gerade der Burner. Die größeren Modelle sind teurer, lauter, schwerer......

bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. November 2003)

Ich hatte beides, Nvidia und ATI, seit dem ich meine erste ATI habe (Radeon 8500) bin ich dabei geblieben.


----------



## Grimreaper (25. November 2003)

Ich hätte dir ne 9600er Radeon empfohlen, da sie imho das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet und auch für HL2 bestens gerüstet ist. Doom3 soll auf Nvidia Karten etwas besser laufen (andere Art der Schattenberechnung). Allerdings habe ich vor kurzem einen Test sowie Benchmark Ergebnisse der FX5700 und der 9600XT gelesehn / gesehen, wo die 5700er ein Stückchen vornelag, bei gleichem Preisniveau. Aber ich denke das nimmt sich nicht viel. Schau einfach an was dir  sympatischer ist.


----------



## Tim C. (25. November 2003)

Definitiv die ATI. In dem unteren Preissegment die 9600er Pro. Liegt im Preis etwa bei der FX 5600 ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach besser.

Bei den absoluten Top-Modellen ist NVIDIA in den Benchmarks wieder gleichgezogen, wobei sich ATI und NVIDIA da im Moment sowieso gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, dass die anderen ihre Treiber so modifizieren würden, dass sie aus Benchmarks mehr Punkte rausholen ohne wirklich mehr zu leisten.

Also würde ich sagen, im unteren Preissegment ATI und im oberen Bauchsache. Ich werde denke ich auch bei ATI bleiben.

Ob du damit für HL2 und Doom gewappnet bist ist aber sowieso die Frage. Wenn Half-Life noch ein paar mal verschoben wird, gibts bis dahin wieder völlig neue Grafikkartenarchitekturen.

Bei dem Mainboard würde ich eigentlich hauptsächlich auf den Chipsatz achten. Dazu findest du ausgiebige Test, was das beste für deine Bedürfnisse ist, auf diversen Hardwareseiten.


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (25. November 2003)

Mh, welchen Grafikkarten Hersteller würdet ihr dnen empfehlen, also von welcher fimra ne Ati9600 ?!

und auf welchen mainboards läuft diese grafikkarte?! Laut dem Händler wäre das ja so schwierig, da die nicht mit jedem Board läuft!


----------



## vollpropeller (26. November 2003)

Hi,

Sapphire Karten sind ganz in Ordnung und sollten auch problemlos auf gänigen Motherboards laufen.

bye


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (26. November 2003)

ok, cool, .

was sagt ihr zu der hier:
da hatte mir jemand folgendes zu geschrieben:
Das einzige wahre für dein Budget ist momentan ne 9600XT, schneller als die 9600Pro! 
Sapphire Atlantis Radeon 9600 XT, 128MB DDR, DVI, TV-out, AGP 
http://www7.mix-computer.de/cgi-bin/go.pl?stop=1&main=show_info.pl&artnr=J9GS43&tempid=MFYKOIUHXJ

wobei da was von light steht?! Ist die wirklich schneller als pro, trotz gleichem preis niveu!

und als Mainboard wurde mir:
Epox EP-8RDA3+ (nForce 2, SATA, 6*USB 2.0, FiWi, LAN, Sound) 
http://www5.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/gjex34.html

das hier empohlen! Was meint ihr?!


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (26. November 2003)

also war eben im laden: 

-Ati Radeon PowerColor 9600 Pro 140€ 
-Asus A7V Mainboard 75€ 
-Samsung 120 GB 99€ 
-Amd Athlon Boxed + Kühler 159€ 
-400 Watt Netzteil 40€ 
-512 MB DDR RAM Infineon 95€ 


Was meint ihr dazu?!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (26. November 2003)

Denk an das Duale Speicher-Interface des nforce2-chipsatzes.
Wenn Du zwei baugleiche RAM-Riegel raufsteckst, sollte deine ganze Hardware unterbrechnungsfrei Daten aus und den RAM schreiben können.

PS: Ein Netzteil für 40€ ist aber ein richtiger Krachmacher


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. November 2003)

Wozu braucht er denn nForce 2, wenn er sich sowieso eine ATI-Grafikkarte kaufen möchte? Afaik nützt nForce nur bei nVidia-Karten was.

Ausserdem frag ich mich grad, ob es sich nicht lohnen würde, anstatt des A7V8X nicht doch lieber das A7N8X zu nehmen. Das schneidet bei allen Tests deutlich besser.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (26. November 2003)

Was hat denn das mit der Grafikkarte zu tun?
Nur weil NFORCE von NVIDIA ist?
Da kann ich Dir nur sagen, dem ist nicht so!

Ich hab doch gesagt, was es mit dem Dualen Speicherinterface auf sich hat.
Die CPU und weitere Komponenten auf dem Mainboard können von zwei Speicher-Riegeln gleichzeitig die Daten beziehen.


----------

